# Health news 4th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2011)

*?200K clinical trial launched in Southampton*
A NEW Southampton-based medical study is to investigate whether fish oils can help diabetics avoid blindness, heart disease and having their limbs amputated. A city podiatrist is launching the 18-month clinical trial to discover if purified fish oil medication can protect against serious health complications triggered by Type 2 diabetes. Diabetes UK Director of Research Dr Iain Frame quoted.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8763742.Study_to_probe_effects_of_fish_oil_on_diabetes/ 

*Bullying of diabetic children ?must stop?*
North Down MLA, Alex Easton, has thrown his weight behind Diabetes UK?s Campaign to call for increased support for children and young people with diabetes. According to the leading health charity, some children and young people are experiencing bullying and discrimination as a result of their diabetes so they have developed the Children?s Charter to campaign for better care and support. Diabetes UK Children?s Charter mentioned. Iain Foster, Diabetes UK Northern Ireland Director quoted.


http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/c...ic-children-lsquomust-stoprsquo-15042397.html

*Amazing new test to detect cancer (Express front page)*
A blood test that is so *sensitive it can spot a single cancer cell among a billion healthy ones could save thousands of lives every year. The revolutionary ?liquid biopsy? test will ultimately give doctors a vital early warning, pinpointing signs of the disease long before there are any symptoms.

http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/221000/Amazing-new-test-to-detect-cancer/

*Government told to vaccinate millions more against flu*
Health secretary Andrew Lansley is coming under pressure to get a grip on the winter flu outbreak, amid warnings that millions more people need to be vaccinated in order to prevent a mounting death toll. Lansley was accused of a U-turn as he reinstated a public health advertising campaign after he was warned by government advisers of the need to improve immunisation rates which are at their lowest this winter for many years.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/dec/30/winter-flu-vaccinations-andrew-lansley

*Schools put on swine flu alert: As Christmas holidays end, doctors warn of a 'children's epidemic'*
Britain is on the brink of a ?children?s epidemic? of swine flu as schools and nurseries reopen this week. Doctors warned last night the outbreak ? already one of the worst in a decade ? could ?explode? as at least nine million pupils return to their desks after the Christmas break.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...arn-childrens-epidemic.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*Post-mortem rates in England and Wales 'should be cut'*
The number of post-mortem examinations in England and Wales could be cut by 60% if the system in Scotland was used, a leading pathologist has said. Professor Derrick Pounder said the rate of 110,000 coroner autopsies per 500,000 deaths could not be justified.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12109847

*Teen heart risks 'can be tackled', a study suggests*
Health campaigns targeted at teens could help reduce their risk of heart problems as adults, a study suggests. Concerns have been raised that warning signs like high cholesterol are being seen in the young, laying the foundation for future health problems.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12099093

*Dementia will cost NHS ?27bn a year by 2018*
THE cost of dementia to the NHS is to be slashed after it was revealed the bill could rise to ?27billion a year by 2018. MPs will examine ways of providing top quality care at a fraction of the price.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/220278/Dementia-will-cost-NHS-27bn-a-year-by-2018


----------

